# Ahh, cheddar heaven



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2018)

Three weeks out of the smoker. Wow, the taste!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2018)

It looks delicious!
Nice color!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 31, 2018)

Looks really good, but who took the bite out of it.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good, but who took the bite out of it.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



I have no idea.....;)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks good man!

I pulled out a few blocks yesterday that I did 3 weeks ago and made a cheese platter for Easter supper. The family enjoyed! My 4 year old daughter not so much lol

Cheddar - Monterey Jack - Cabot Hot Habanero -  Jalapeno Colby


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks good man!
> 
> I pulled out a few blocks yesterday that I did 3 weeks ago and made a cheese platter for Easter supper. The family enjoyed! My 4 year old daughter not so much lol
> 
> ...



Looks nice! I'm going to some Jalapeno colby next.


----------

